# PawPrint Art Magzine Looking for Column Writers



## Neon_Infection (May 26, 2010)

We are currently looking for five to six people interested in writing reviews and/or articles related to aspects of the furry fandom. 

If interested please leave a message at PawPrintArt@yahoo.com or my FAF Inbox. 

For more info about PawPrint Art feel free to check out our other forum entry at http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=73146.


----------



## Poetigress (May 26, 2010)

I assume there's no payment?

Also, asking for maximum story length of "a page" is very vague. You might want to think about setting minimum and maximum word counts instead, since the number of words on a page can vary depending on margins, font, font size, line spacing, etc.


----------



## Neon_Infection (May 26, 2010)

Poetigress said:


> I assume there's no payment?
> 
> Also, asking for maximum story length of "a page" is very vague. You might want to think about setting minimum and maximum word counts instead, since the number of words on a page can vary depending on margins, font, font size, line spacing, etc.



Thank you for the edit, we change it to between 100-700 word length. As for payment, I'm sorry but this is a non-profit magazine.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 26, 2010)

So the magazine is available for free?


----------



## Neon_Infection (May 26, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> So the magazine is available for free?



Yes, 100% free from our website, which is currently in development. 

Donations however, are always accepted.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 26, 2010)

Hmm.  Okay.  Thanks.


----------

